# Day 5 blood tests



## Eggs123 (Mar 13, 2017)

Doc has agreed to take bloods at day 5 of my cycle.  They're really reluctant to do this as they say that as I already have a child there's no treatment they would provide if there are problems.
I'd like to go in a bit armed with info, is there anything I should be specifically asking them to test for?


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

Hormone blood tests (FSH, LH, oestrogen) are better done on day 2 or 3 of your cycle for a baseline reading before oestrogen starts to rise. Progesterone would need to be tested approx. 7 days after ovulation to confirm whether ovulation is taking place (OPKs only indicate LH rise, not whether egg was actually released).  

You mentioned luteal phase defect in another post. This can be caused by a thyroid problem. Ask your GP to check TSH and ask for a print-off of your results because GPs will often tell you anything up to 10 is ok but it actually needs to be less than 2 (ideally around 1) for fertility. 

Good luck x


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Also ask them to check prolactin.


----------



## Eggs123 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thankyou so much. What does prolactin do?

X


----------



## Eggs123 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thankyou so much. What does prolactin do?

X


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Raised prolactin can affect egg quality and embryo implantation. Mildly raised levels are often associated with a thyroid issue. Higher levels can be due to a small benign pituitary tumour called a prolactinoma.


----------



## Eggs123 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi, I've had my results. Prolactin is 483, is that high? TSH WAS 1.62. Receptionist didn't read all the results so I need to pick them up. But testosterone was 0.3 and FSH Was 6.  Does that all seem normal?


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Prolactin might be slightly high - check with reference range if you ask for a print-off of your results. If only slightly raised they will probably want to check it again (sometimes stress can cause a high reading). TSH is ok. FSH is good. Testosterone is a bit low - maybe consider DHEA supplementation. Not sure how old you are - testosterone and DHEA levels tend to fall as we get older.


----------

